# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Embalses sin Año de Construcción

## Embalses

Hacemos una petición de colaboración para toda aquella persona que  quiera colaborar indicando el Año de construcción de estos embalses de los que aun no poseemos este dato.

Para introducir el dato hay que ir a la pagina correspondiente y alli encontrareis un link para introducirlo, es recomendable citar la Url (fuente) donde se encuentra la información por si hay que comprobarlo.

Gracias por anticipado a todos.

LOS ALGARBES			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-11-.html
LOS ALMERIQUES			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-13-.html
EL AMPARO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-17-.html
ARENOSO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-23-.html
ARROYO DEL FRESNILLO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-25-.html
LA BREÃ‘A II			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-39-.html
LA CIGÃœEÃ‘A			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-53-.html
TARDAJOS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-92-.html
VILDE			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-98-.html
AYOO DE VIDRIALES			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-109-.html
CASARES DE ARBAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-116-.html
CASTROVIDO 1			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-120-.html
EL COBANALLO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-123-.html
CONGOSTA DE VIDRIALES			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-124-.html
GALLEGOS DE SOBRINOS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-130-.html
IRUEÃ‘A			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-132-.html
LANCARA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-134-.html
LOMILLA DE AGUILAR			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-136-.html
SAN FERNANDO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-147-.html
TABUYO DEL MONTE			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-154-.html
ZORITA DE LOS MOLINOS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-162-.html
ARRIETA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-177-.html
AYALA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-178-.html
AZLOR			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-179-.html
AZULES			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-181-.html
BISCARRUES			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-186-.html
CABRIANA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-193-.html
CAMINO ERENTXUN			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-196-.html
LAS CANTERAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-200-.html
CAÃ‘AS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-201-.html
CARCASTILLO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-202-.html
CHIMO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-212-.html
ENCISO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-222-.html
EL FERIAL			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-232-.html
FRANCIS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-238-.html
GORBEA I			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-242-.html
IRURAIZ			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-254-.html
ITOIZ			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-255-.html
LANCHARES			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-261-.html
LAVERNE			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-265-.html
LLAC DE LA MOLINA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-272-.html
LLEIDA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-275-.html
LA LOTETA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-276-.html
MINERA SANTA MARTA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-300-.html
EL MOLINO (ELBURGO)			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-301-.html
MONREAL			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-303-.html
MONTEARAGON			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-309-.html
MORGEMUT			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-311-.html
ORERA 2			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-317-.html
ORTAURI			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-318-.html
PIEDRALUENGA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-327-.html
EL FONTANAL			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-333-.html
GALLARDO-LOS YESEROS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-335-.html
LA GAMONOSA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-336-.html
GARGANTAFRIA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-340-.html
LA GITANA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-343-.html
HUERTA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-358-.html
JARA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-363-.html
JARILLA - JARETA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-364-.html
LOBATON			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-374-.html
MARUANAS-CHARCO RIAÃ‘EZ			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-380-.html
LOS MELONARES			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-383-.html
EL PAVO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-403-.html
LAS PEÃ‘UELAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-408-.html
RANCHO DOÃ‘ANA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-426-.html
SAN NICOLAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-439-.html
SAN PABLO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-441-.html
TEJONERAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-454-.html
LA ATALAYA DEL CAMPILLO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-479-.html
LOS BATANES			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-480-.html
LA ACASA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-496-.html
CASTILLEJOS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-499-.html
LA COLADA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-505-.html
COVADONGA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-508-.html
LAS CULEBRAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-513-.html
FUENTE CORREAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-520-.html
GARGALIGAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-522-.html
MARIDIAZ			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-539-.html
LAS MELLIZAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-542-.html
TEJONERAS ALTAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-588-.html
TEJONERAS BAJAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-589-.html
LA ZORRA 1			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-610-.html
ALGAR			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-616-.html
FLORA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-639-.html
MORA DE RUBIELOS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-647-.html
PARAJE DE GALENO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-651-.html
SAN VICENTE			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-658-.html
TOLL DE CARMELO I			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-664-.html
CABANELAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-693-.html
IBIUR			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-721-.html
RIBASALTAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-756-.html
TUIMIL			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-775-.html
VALDUNO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-779-.html
VILL			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-785-.html
MORATALLA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-806-.html
RAMBLA DEL BOQUERON			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-822-.html
LA RISCA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-825-.html
LOS RODEOS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-826-.html
SECA SALADA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-829-.html
ARENALEJO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-898-.html
ARROYO DE LA PUEBLA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-903-.html
EL ATANCE			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-907-.html
BUENAMESON			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-930-.html
CALZADILLA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-937-.html
GUATEL			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-989-.html
LINARES DE RIOFRIO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1005-.html
NAVALMORAL			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1032-.html
LAS NAVAS DEL MARQUES			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1037-.html
LOS PRADOS DE CASA JUDÃO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1066-.html
BOREN			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1089-.html
CANELLES			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1090-.html
LAGO NEGRO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1091-.html
VALDESPINA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1092-.html
RABIGEL			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1097-.html
RIBANEGRA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1103-.html
SAN MAURICIO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1115-.html
SANS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1116-.html
SANTIAMA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1120-.html
ULLIBARRI-ARRAZUA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1148-.html
EL VAL			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1160-.html
VERTEDERO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1164-.html
FRANCISCO ABELLAN			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1172-.html
FUENLABRADA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1173-.html
TIBI			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1174-.html
ACEHUCHE			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1175-.html
ALPOTREL			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1176-.html
NAVAS DEL MADROÃ‘O			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1177-.html
CATLLAR			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1224-.html
FOIX			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1225-.html
LA BAELLS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1226-.html
LA LLOSA DEL CAVALL			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1227-.html
SANT PONS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1229-.html
SAU			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1230-.html
SUSQUEDA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1231-.html
IBAI-EDER			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1232-.html
URKULU			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1233-.html
BARRIE DE LA MAZA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1234-.html
CECEBRE			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1235-.html
EIRAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1236-.html
EUME			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1237-.html
FORCADAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1239-.html
PORTODEMOUROS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1240-.html
LA RIBEIRA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1241-.html
RIOCOBO			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1242-.html
SANTA EUGENIA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1243-.html
VILLAGUDIN			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1244-.html
SISTEMA AGUAS LIMPIAS			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1245-.html
SISTEMA ALTO CALDARÃ‰S			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1246-.html
SISTEMA CAPDELLA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1247-.html
SISTEMA LAGOS ESPOT			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1248-.html
SISTEMA VALLE DE ARAN			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1249-.html

----------


## perdiguera

> Hacemos una petición de colaboración para toda aquella persona que  quiera colaborar indicando el Año de construcción de estos embalses de los que aun no poseemos este dato.
> 
> Para introducir el dato hay que ir a la pagina correspondiente y alli encontrareis un link para introducirlo, es recomendable citar la Url (fuente) donde se encuentra la información por si hay que comprobarlo.
> 
> Gracias por anticipado a todos.
> 
> SISTEMA CAPDELLA			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1247-.html
> SISTEMA LAGOS ESPOT			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1248-.html
> SISTEMA VALLE DE ARAN			http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1249-.html


Los sistemas Capdella, Espot y Valle de Arán no son embalses únicos, sino que son varios ibones, lagos glaciares, convenientemente represados y unidos entre sí que actúan como un todo, cada uno de ellos, y tienen distintas fechas de ejecución y unión para ir formando el sistema.

----------


## tescelma

He datado la construcción de:

- Ayoo de Vidriales

- Congosta de Vidriales

Lo he intentado con Casares de ArbAs, pero ya estaba puesto 1984, dato que es incorrecto y seguramente corresponda a la antigua presa de Casares. La de Casares de Arbas se terminó en 2004 y se comenzó el llenado en el 2005.

SALUDOS

----------


## Embalses

Espero que en breve este lista la opcion de modificar los datos ya puestos.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

FECHA DE CONSTRUCCIÓN: 1991-1996
FECHA DE INICIO EXPLOTACIÓN: 1996
TIPO DE PRESA: Materiales sueltos con núcleo de arcilla. Planta curva.
TIPO DE ALIVIADERO: Labio fijo
DATOS TÉCNICOS PRESA:
Altura sobre el cauce: .78 m.
Altura sobre cimientos: 88 m.
Longitud de coronación: 250 m.
Ancho coronación 13 m.
Volumen de la presa: 1.821.281 m3
Anchura en pie de presa: 290 m.
Cota de coronación: 960 m.s.n.m.
Cota del cauce: 882 m.s.n.m.
Cota del labio de aliviadero: 955 m.s.n.m.
Cota de cimientos: 872 núcleo
DATOS TÉCNICOS ALIVIADERO:
Perfil del labio (tipo) Creager
Longitud del canal: 200 m.
Longitud del labio: 50 m.
Nº de vanos y dimensiones: 1 x 50 x 5
Posición Independiente
Cota de umbral 955
Caudal máximo 879 m3/sg
Compuertas: No
Escala para peces: No tiene.
CONFEDERACIÓN HIDROGRÁFICA DEL
GUADALQUIVIR
ZONA DE GRANADA
EMBALSE DE FRANCISCO ABELLÁN

De chguadalquivir.es

----------


## REEGE

He intentado colocar la fecha del Francisco Abellán... Y es del año 1991 al 1996, pero no tiene espacio para colocarles las dos, le he puesto la del inicio de su construcción...91...Como lo veis???

----------


## Luján

> He intentado colocar la fecha del Francisco Abellán... Y es del año 1991 al 1996, pero no tiene espacio para colocarles las dos, le he puesto la del inicio de su construcción...91...Como lo veis???


Yo creo que habría que poner la de su finalización, pues es el año en que entra en servicio, aunque sea en pruebas.

Además creo recordar que el resto de embalses tienen puesta la fecha de finalización.

----------

